# Does anyone know whats up with cannetics forum?



## Funkfarmer (Mar 14, 2016)

Cannetics forum has been under maintenance for a while now. Is it shut down?

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## kaotik (Mar 14, 2016)

i'm starting to assume yeah she's gone.
no maintenance takes this long *granted it needed a *lot*. (and any members know how rocky it's been for a while there not knowing its future)
sad 
very sad if that is infact how it ends.
*cannazon forums are 'down for maintenance' too


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 14, 2016)

A few members I know say it gone. I think I read the guy with the site management didn't want to do it any longer or something like that.......... some good peeps looking for new homes for sure.


----------



## Funkfarmer (Mar 14, 2016)

That sucks! I did a couple test grows for some of the breeders on there, good stuff!


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 14, 2016)

We welcome any members. You could even have your own thread.. :48:


----------



## Funkfarmer (Mar 14, 2016)

Thanks Rosebud! But im not growing currently,also i have a couple grows on here as well. They might have been the same ones from cannetics


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 14, 2016)

Hell lots of peeps there were from here anyway.  Hope they come on back home. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 14, 2016)

WeedHopper said:


> Hell lots of peeps there were from here anyway.  Hope they come on back home. Yehaaaaaaaaa



:yeahthat::spit:


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 14, 2016)

I think Ozzydude was running that last time i popped in. I think TCVG was a moderator. Crazy Bastage. Where is he at i wounder. Lol


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 15, 2016)

WeedHopper said:


> I think Ozzydude was running that last time i popped in. I think TCVG was a moderator. Crazy Bastage. Where is he at i wounder. Lol



think you may be confusing cannetics with marijuana culture---i pop into culture from time to time---just left there---it's up and running just fine---last i heard odd is on a sabbatical---seems 4u and cubby are running the show---no idea what the haps are with cannetics or canazon---not a place i frequent


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 15, 2016)

Oh ****,,,your right bro. See i am getting old,,,damnt.
I havdnt been over to Cannetics in along time. Thats how MC got started was from there right?


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 15, 2016)

not sure how cannetics got started---little too "exclusive" for my comfort level---marijuana culture got started by odd---it is my understanding he started it to secure all the info from here in a place that would remain free to all members when MarP put this place up for sale---there was no guarantee this place would remain free of pop up advertising and free to members on its sale and that is what enticed odd to copy and paste much of the stuff from here to there---with MarP blessing of course


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 15, 2016)

orangesunshine said:


> think you may be confusing cannetics with marijuana culture---i pop into culture from time to time---just left there---it's up and running just fine---last i heard odd is on a sabbatical---seems 4u and cubby are running the show---no idea what the haps are with cannetics or canazon---not a place i frequent


 

I agree


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 15, 2016)

Yesser me thinks your right. I dont know why i thought cannetics got started from MP. Im old and confussed. Lol


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 15, 2016)

weedhopper said:


> yesser me thinks your right. I dont know why i thought cannetics got started from mp. Im old and confussed. Lol




:48:


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 15, 2016)

By the way, ,,good to see ya Bro.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 15, 2016)

Seems like a good time to tell Techadmin that we appreciate the no advertising... it never happened..  He said he wouldn't and he didn't.  thankful.


----------



## kaotik (Mar 15, 2016)

it was a good little site. allowed us to trade and gift seeds; the only site i frequented that allowed it (most do it behind closed doors. this was open and even had ebay-like trade ratings system)
-heck i got to try satori, got gifted apollo 11 (that i kept for years) and recently got apollo 13 bx back (after simply asking if anyone knew the cheapest place -as they went up 3X from when i first bought them- someone offered them freely)


had some great folks, many i see elsewhere, some i fear i've lost contact with for good.  totally had the stoner spirit of sharing. i saw so much offered there freely.

it had a lot of potential, and was a great site for a while.. but the owner lost interest and the site slid to decline.
had a few members try to take over and a little recent revival.. but that fell through, and then it went "down for maintenance"  ..i hope it is just maintenance, but feel it isn't


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 15, 2016)

Thanks tech admin

Good to see you wh and kao in the house


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 15, 2016)

Good to see your little orange self here too.. good to see all ya all.


----------



## Locked (Mar 15, 2016)

Rosebud said:


> Seems like a good time to tell Techadmin that we appreciate the no advertising... it never happened..  He said he wouldn't and he didn't.  thankful.



True that. How long has it been and still those that were wrong refuse to acknowledge it? 


From what I hear from other sites, Cannetics is done.  I will forever be grateful to Mr C for welcoming us MPers in when our site went down. That being said I was around there enough to see that it was turning into the type of site I loathe.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 16, 2016)

Good reading Little Brother.


----------



## morghiuna01 (Mar 30, 2016)

May be they are now offline.


----------



## kaotik (Mar 30, 2016)

morghiuna01 said:


> May be they are now offline.



wish they'd be
hate the limbo crap.. still "under maintenance"
i think most of us know/assume it's gone.. like them to say for sure though, one way or the other.

either way; site's done. no way it'll get traffic back now. what a shame/what a waste.


----------



## morghiuna01 (Mar 30, 2016)

kaotik said:


> wish they'd be
> hate the limbo crap.. still "under maintenance"
> i think most of us know/assume it's gone.. like them to say for sure though, one way or the other.
> 
> either way; site's done. no way it'll get traffic back now. what a shame/what a waste.



I am also think about it. They will back very soon. But do you know any exact information why they going "Under Maintenance" ?


----------



## Budlight (Sep 13, 2016)

WeedHopper said:


> Yesser me thinks your right. I dont know why i thought cannetics got started from MP. Im old and confussed. Lol



cannetics started from the old pot pimp site when it shutdown because the owner ripped everyone off so we all just transferred over to cannetics


----------

